# Can a dove and parrotlet...



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

Was thinking about getting a parrotlet or quaker, can these birds get along with a dove? I understand that they have the ability to do serious harm -or- even kill a dove because of the hook bill and such; but if introduced at a young age, can these little parrots coexist without issue?

If not by default, being as smart as they are... can they be trained to like being in the company of the dove?

Also, if it IS possible... would the parrot get enough "attention" with the dove being there? As in, can the dove just being a warm body accomodate for that need of companionship? I work full time and would be concerned that the parrot would become unhappy, even with a plethora of toys.


----------



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

I've also been reading that specifically green rumped parrotlets are WAY more docile than any other, and EXTREMELY quiet (maybe even more quiet than my male dove )


----------



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe this is wayyyy too specific, what are people's experiences with having pigeons and/or doves sharing the same space as other species of birds? Specifically parrots and the like.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You would never be able to trust that a parrot would not injure a pigeon or dove. People have had parrots take off the beak of a pigeon. As long as the potential for harm is there, why would you take the chance? You just can never know what an animal is going to do or why.

As long as you spend time out of the cage for the parrot when you get home, he should be fine. If you cannot give him that time, then perhaps not a good idea to keep one.


----------



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

I suppose separate cages would make sense anyways; I just figured I might be able to... if I get a parrot.. upgrade to a GIGANTIC cage to house both. But separate cages makes more sense.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I wouldn't house them together, even housing the same species of hookbills can be tricky and birds can kill or maim each other in the blink of an eye


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

There's a big difference between a parrotlet and a quaker. I doubt a parrotlet could harm anything, but very definitely they need to be housed separately. If they are within visual range they will be company for each other to some degree, but I'm not sure how well they will identify with each other. My caiques and my pigeon, Ollie, tend to look at each other like zoo exhibits.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

altgirl35 said:


> I wouldn't house them together, even housing the same species of hookbills can be tricky and birds can kill or maim each other in the blink of an eye


Yeah, we have enough trouble with our budgies hurting _eachother._ I would never keep any parrot with doves. Our birds all get enough attention being let out in their own species groups.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> There's a big difference between a parrotlet and a quaker. I doubt a parrotlet could harm anything, but very definitely they need to be housed separately. If they are within visual range they will be company for each other to some degree, but I'm not sure how well they will identify with each other. My caiques and my pigeon, Ollie, tend to look at each other like zoo exhibits.


I disagree. I've seen the damage that just a little budgie can do to another bird. She ripped up the other bird's nostrils something horrible. And this was another of her own species. The vet said she managed to bite not just the cere, but also cause the inside of the nostril to have quite a bit of bleeding. This is a 3 in tall parrot... 0.0 We were lucky we caught the fighting in time. For months and months before this, both birds had lived in lovey companionship. 

Doves don't have any sort of defense. If they were ever let out in the house at the same time, it would have to be with very strict observation. There are good reasons that our parrots and softbills don't have the same playtimes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Libis said:


> I disagree. I've seen the damage that just a little budgie can do to another bird. She ripped up the other bird's nostrils something horrible. And this was another of her own species. The vet said she managed to bite not just the cere, but also cause the inside of the nostril to have quite a bit of bleeding. This is a 3 in tall parrot... 0.0 We were lucky we caught the fighting in time. For months and months before this, both birds had lived in lovey companionship.
> 
> Doves don't have any sort of defense. *If they were ever let out in the house at the same time, it would have to be with very strict observation. There are good reasons that our parrots and softbills don't have the same playtimes.*






I agree. It's amazing how much damage they can do in a few quick seconds.


----------



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

All of your posts have been really helpful, the general consensus is "HELL NO DON'T LET THEM NEAR EACH OTHER." lol that's what I was looking for


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Libis said:


> I disagree. I've seen the damage that just a little budgie can do to another bird.


My response was somewhat facetious considering the difference in parrot species proposed. While a Budgie weighs 30 - 60 grams and a Quaker is anywhere from 100 - 150 grams, a Parrotlet is approximately 30 grams at best depending on the species. As previously stated, of course they should _not _be housed together.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

even the little guys can bite sooo hard! even little guys like english sparrows can really really hurt, just rehabbed one with a broken wing and he was the nastiest bitiest little blank i have ever done, and i have done lots!!! lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> even the little guys can bite sooo hard! even little guys like english sparrows can really really hurt, just rehabbed one with a broken wing and he was the nastiest bitiest little blank i have ever done, and i have done lots!!! lol


LOL. Yes, those little guys can be terrors. How's he doing now Jodi?


----------



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

We rescued a pigeon back in September. She's become very bonded to us all, we let her out every day for inside the house fly time. 

We also have 5 other birds, 4 Cockatiels and a Yellow Sided Green Cheek Conure. All of them except the 2 hen tiels, we keep in separate cages. 

We have let Belle (our pigeon) out with the other birds, but ONLY when closely supervised. Up until the other day, there had been no incidents, but the other day, Belle was hanging out on top of our Cockatiels cages and our tiels doors were open so they could come out if they wanted and after some time, they decided they'd like so out of cage time too.

I was in the room watching them the entire time and everything was great. Then I heard belle make sort of a cooing sound toward one of the tiels. And about 45 seconds later, she pounced on one of the tiels back and began pecking her!

Of course I jumped to the rescue and the tiel nor Belle was injured at all. But it was enough of an eye opener to know that they will NEVER be allowed unsupervised time together.

So for your question, could a parrot and your dove ever live together, even in a huge cage...I'd say. No way! Could they ever be introduced and enjoy out of cage time together? Well, it really depends on the personalities of the birds and no matter what the circumstance...I'd never leave them unsupervised, not even for a minute. 

Toni


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jay, I was unable to repair little beasties wing, but the gal who found him said she would take him back if I couldn't release him 
So he lives with her now, told her good luck making friends with that one! Lol
Hopefully he will settle down for her, he's young so maybe there is a chance he will be content with her only time will tell


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> My response was somewhat facetious considering the difference in parrot species proposed. While a Budgie weighs 30 - 60 grams and a Quaker is anywhere from 100 - 150 grams, a Parrotlet is approximately 30 grams at best depending on the species. As previously stated, of course they should _not _be housed together.


In any case, a hooked bill is dangerous. *shrugs* I'm just talking about my experiences with aggression among hookbills. I mean, for weight variety, I could mention the awful bites I've seen between cockatoos.

Also, our aggressive budgie is on the very small side.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A hooked bill _is _dangerous. And a pigeon or dove just doesn't have any defense from that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> Jay, I was unable to repair little beasties wing, but the gal who found him said she would take him back if I couldn't release him
> So he lives with her now, told her good luck making friends with that one! Lol
> Hopefully he will settle down for her, he's young so maybe there is a chance he will be content with her only time will tell



Well, I wish her luck. He sounds like a handful.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Doves and keets*

I have 4 Ringneck Doves and 3 parakeets. My parakeets are 2 Bourke Parakeets and 1 Scarlet Chested - these species are known to be the _least aggressive _of all the parrots. They have never bitten me. Even regular Budgies can be too aggressive for caging with these species. Even so, these little _not-very-dangerous _parakeets can intimidate my doves. I would never think of caging the doves with the parakeets for that reason.

I have a big 18 X 20 sunroom that I let my birds have free flight time in. They generally get along fine but I am always there to watch things. If a dove lands too near a parakeet, they will often open their beaks and make a threatening motion and the doves usually fly off (I just sit in a chair the whole time and I have doves fly over to me and hang out for 15 minutes, and they leave and the parakeets come over for 15 minutes, and they leave and the doves come back, etc.).

So this supervised free flight thing works for me and my birds. Keep in mind, I have what are probably the _least aggressive_ parrot species. So I'd be super careful about letting your doves be around _any _other parrot species. A Quaker has a big beak and could injure a dove in seconds and parrotlets are known to be aggressive to larger birds - especially biting their feet - they don't even recommend putting parrotlets with budgies because parrotlets can hurt them. And budiges themselves have been known to bite and cause bleeding injuries to Ringneck Doves. I just wouldn't risk it. I'd have different play times for your doves versus parrots.

I'd even take care that your doves can't land on any of the parrots cages as parrots can be masters at biting off toes. I know someone who caged lovebirds _next to _budgies and the lovebirds would bite off the budgie's toes whenever they landed on their cage. I deliberately chose Bourkes and Scarlet Chested Parakeets because I know they a very non-aggressive. Both species can even be trusted in an aviary with finches! But they are fairly unique and atypical parrots, in that respect.

Here are some photos:

This is Twitter, my Rosy Bourke Parakeet, with one of my doves (probably Lefty). Bourkes are extremely laid back and unaggressive parakeets. As long as the doves don't crowd her, she is OK hanging out with them.









And here is Twitter near 2 of my doves. They get along OK when out loose - they more or less don't bother with each other. And all my birds are fully flighted so they can all just fly away if they don't like something. But generally, there are no conflicts.









Here is my Scarlet Chester Parakeet "Peeper" with Twitter the Bourke Parakeet.









And here is Peeper the Scarlet Chested with my doves, Pecker and Lefty. Peeper is very timid and has never shown aggression to any of the doves.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Lefty--your sunroom looks like the one I've been daydreaming about for a couple of years.

One question--I've noticed that the windows are unfrosted, do you ever have problems with birds flying into them?

I'm extra-concerned about this because my very favorite of my birds has vision problems (she flies into walls, paintings, etc, and tries to land on bars in wallpaper.)


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

So jealouse of your bird room lefty!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Doves and all-glass sunrooms*

_One question--I've noticed that the windows are unfrosted, do you ever have problems with birds flying into them?_

Funny you should mention that. I did have one problem with one bird. I originally just had my 1 white dove, Tricksy, and another flightless (Silky) dove, Stimpy. When I got the sunroom built, I let them out there and there were no problems. Tricksy was somehow "street smart" enough to understand about windows - or so tame she didn't want to go anywhere - and Stimpy of course couldn't fly.

Then I acquired Pecker, a regular fawn Ringneck, from a breeder. He was just a juvenile, not very experienced in the world. I naively placed him on Tricksy's favorite landing area and she immediately chased him off and he went right into a window! Result: broken wing! 









So, off to the vet we went! The vet said he could try to fix the wing but he could not guarantee anything. To make a long story short, after $350+ in vet bills (for a $10 bird), Pecker is fine today and can actually fly again. He won't migrate to Panama but he doesn't need to either. He can fly from the floor to a 7 foot high perch and can do laps in the 18 X 20 foot sunroom. He's fathered 7 babies so life is good for him!









I think there is a _risk_ to let birds fly in the sunroom but the risk is mainly in the first few flights - and the benefits to the birds are so great, it may be worth the risk. Once they get it (about the glass) they never hit it again. It's those first few flights.

So my guidelines for first few flights would be:

1) Know how your birds interact with each other - if there is any aggression or chasing, introduce them to the room one at a time.

2) Do not let untame flighted birds out there - or birds that are likely to scare or spook easily.

3) Put things on the windows - like those stickers to prevent bird strikes or spray them with that XMAS white stuff so the birds know where the glass is.

4) Keep things very calm while the birds are loose in there - especially at first - no other pets or kids playing - just you and the birds, nice and quiet.

5) Have some perches or landing areas at either end of the sunroom so the birds have a destination inside the sunroom. If it's completely empty, they may think "oh I'll just fly over and land on that tree over there..." and smack! So get some ficus trees or similar for _inside_ the sunroom so they can fly to those.

I have to say, once you get past all this, having a sunroom for my birds is like heaven. I have it filled with potted plants and have a white plastic table and chairs in there. I like to sit out there with my birds for hours. They enjoy flying and exploring in there. I even play a tape of amazon jungle birds when they are loose - it's like my refuge from the world. I can let me doves and parakeets out in there at the same time - they all love flying around and all visit me (land on me) and enjoy eating from my hands or from food I put on the table. And I don't need to mark the windows with stickers or XMAS stuff anymore - the birds know where they are and avoid them.









I have several cages of finches in there too:









A couple other thing's I'll mention.

1) None of my birds has ever gotten sick eating any of the tropical plants in my sunroom. They seem to know that they should only eat what greens I give them in their cages - or else, they tested the plants and found them bad tasting and never bother with them again. The doves however, sometimes find nesting material and bring it back to their cages.

2) I did have an instance where my doves started sitting on the ceiling fan blades. So now I turn the fan on very slow, when the birds are out, and they do not go up there any more - but I got them used to the fan rotations while they were in their cages so they are not afraid of it either.

3) Hawks _outside_ your sunroom can be a problem - making your birds freak out. I think they present the biggest danger of bird window crashes aside from the first few flights. All I can say is my birds have learned to deal with it and have not flown into anything - but they do seem spooked if a hawk is outside.

4) All my doves and parakeets have learned (on their own) to fly back to their own cages - which is very nice! Actually, even when the finches get out by accident, they are usually back in their cages within 15 minutes! I just leave the room so as not to spook them and they go right back in.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lefty07 said:


> I have 4 Ringneck Doves and 3 parakeets. My parakeets are 2 Bourke Parakeets and 1 Scarlet Chested - these species are known to be the _least aggressive _of all the parrots. They have never bitten me. Even regular Budgies can be too aggressive for caging with these species. Even so, these little _not-very-dangerous _parakeets can intimidate my doves. I would never think of caging the doves with the parakeets for that reason.
> 
> I have a big 18 X 20 sunroom that I let my birds have free flight time in. They generally get along fine but I am always there to watch things. If a dove lands too near a parakeet, they will often open their beaks and make a threatening motion and the doves usually fly off (I just sit in a chair the whole time and I have doves fly over to me and hang out for 15 minutes, and they leave and the parakeets come over for 15 minutes, and they leave and the doves come back, etc.).
> 
> ...


omgarsh.. I think Iam in love with those keets! love them!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Lefty07 said:


> _One question--I've noticed that the windows are unfrosted, do you ever have problems with birds flying into them?_
> 
> Funny you should mention that. I did have one problem with one bird. I originally just had my 1 white dove, Tricksy, and another flightless (Silky) dove, Stimpy. When I got the sunroom built, I let them out there and there were no problems. Tricksy was somehow "street smart" enough to understand about windows - or so tame she didn't want to go anywhere - and Stimpy of course couldn't fly.
> 
> ...


Yeah, from the sounds of things, I would have to frost the windows--as one of my birds is vision-impaired and flies into wallpaper, paintings, and windows if I'm not careful. Beautiful setup. More for me to daydream about some day.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I would love to keep some the parrots you guys own I can definitely see the temptation to house all your birds together and love those pics of the beautiful sun room!. We get the wild Rainbow lorikeets and pale headed rosellas eating with the wild pigeons sometimes, which I consider to be above average in terms of aggression. The parrots chase the pigeons around trying to bite them, because they see them as competitors for food I think.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Sounds like you are in Australia*

Bella,

It sounds like you live in Australia. In that case, parrots and doves certainly co-exist. But in the wild, they can get away of course if problems start occuring. An aggression situation could be much worse with birds in captivity, where the less aggressive birds will not be able to get away from the aggressive ones.


----------

